# Canadian Boats Selling in USA



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A warning for all the Canadians here. I just found out today that a Canadian with a Canadian boat in an American marina cannot legally even *show* it to prospective buyers. It HAS to be done by a broker.

Specifics are; we went down to Point Roberts to look at a Canadian owned and registered boat. At the border when the guard asked what we were doing and I told him, he pulled us aside and went over the whole thing. Upshot was that WE were not doing anything wrong but the boats owner was - it's regarded as working in the States.

I had assumed that we would have to do the title transfer and so forth in Canada but it goes way beyond that - the entire process has to be done by an American.

Not something to screw around with either - they could lose the boat and be banned from the USA for 10 years if they are caught circumventing the rules.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I was aware of that, actually.. a colleague had to hire a broker to sell a Tanzer 26 he kept in Pt Roberts - not a pleasant prospect for a $3K boat...

Good 'heads up'....


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

It has even got to the point where a non national, that is working on something he owns, like a boat or condo, is considered to be "working" and thus illegal in his doings.


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Hadn't heard that one but I have been hearing of canadian boaters having "a hard time" visiting the US. Some say they will not go again. I don't plan on going again myself. Too bad.
We still welcome american yachts and their crews - lets keep on welcoming them and making it a pleasant experience for them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

norahs arc said:


> Hadn't heard that one but I have been hearing of canadian boaters having "a hard time" visiting the US. Some say they will not go again. I don't plan on going again myself. Too bad.
> We still welcome american yachts and their crews - lets keep on welcoming them and making it a pleasant experience for them.


I'm sure Canadian boaters aren't having any more trouble cruising the US than anyone else. Nothing against Canadians, it's a border thing, after a few thousand innocent friends were killed.

We have a few Canadians that keep their boat in our marina year round. At least one was quite clear he was trying to avoid Canadian taxes and liked sailing New England anyway. He drives 9 hrs to get to his boat!! Wow. Very nice guy.

I'm surprised that selling one's own recreational property is consider working, but I've heard stranger things. Generally written on the backside of someone taking advantage, so everyone has to pay the price.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

norahs arc said:


> Hadn't heard that one but I have been hearing of canadian boaters having "a hard time" visiting the US. Some say they will not go again. I don't plan on going again myself. Too bad.
> We still welcome american yachts and their crews - lets keep on welcoming them and making it a pleasant experience for them.


I've never heard this sentiment mentioned in my Great Lakes cruising. Canadians and Americans routinely hop across our mutual border without a lot of fuss or bother. Sure you have to follow the rules, but it's not a big deal here. Perhaps it's different elsewhere.

Back in the good old days (prior to 9/11) it was pretty common to not even worry about clearing in when travelling in the more remote areas (Lake Superior). Border services on both sides no longer have anyflexibility (and no sense of humour) around these things, but I've never heard about any special problems.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Nothing against Canadians, it's a border thing, after a few thousand innocent friends were killed....


... by "students" with valid visas issued by the American government, studying at an American school, inside the United States of America, taught by American instructors, who then hijacked American built airplanes, flown by American airlines, that departed from American airports.

Please tell me again how it is a "border thing."


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, I've got to ask a question or two on this one since I intend on buying one of those Canadian-registered boats currently dry-docked in a U.S. marina.

I'm assuming the boat can be taken back to Canadian waters and then sold to said American without any hassles? Seems easy enough, n'est ce pas?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

thesnort said:


> Okay, I've got to ask a question or two on this one since I intend on buying one of those Canadian-registered boats currently dry-docked in a U.S. marina. I'm assuming the boat can be taken back to Canadian waters and then sold to said American without any hassles? Seems easy enough, n'est ce pas?


Hmmm, if you're referring to one that Minnewaska mentions, then it sounds like it may never have been imported into Canada (to avoid Canadian tax). If so, then as soon as it is moved here it will be subject to sales tax (GST and PST). Other than that, no problem that I can see.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

After what I just experienced, I'd check with Customs and Border Protection with the specifics. If you get it wrong they can confiscate the boat.

They are not very understanding or flexible either.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> After what I just experienced, I'd check with Customs and Border Protection with the specifics. If you get it wrong they can confiscate the boat.
> 
> They are not very understanding or flexible either.


Sounds like there's a story there.... ... today's adventure?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> ... by "students" with valid visas issued by the American government, studying at an American school, inside the United States of America, taught by American instructors, who then hijacked American built airplanes, flown by American airlines, that departed from American airports.
> 
> Please tell me again how it is a "border thing."


I had friends in that building. Anyone ever tell you, you're a real piece of work.

After 9/11, boarder security became a greater priority for obvious reasons to everyone but the feeble minded. I hope to hell they never let you in. Actually, you should hope.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Canadians are a bit touchy on that subject after all the bull$hit about them coming in through Canada - even the woman who was made head of Homeland spouted that ignorant $hit.

That was after we took care of all your stranded travellers so it was a bit of a spit in the eye.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Faster said:


> Sounds like there's a story there.... ... today's adventure?


Nope - just the one the other day that triggered this thread.

I think we all know how officious border clerks can be, especially now that they have guns. 

Actually that's not fair - the vast majority of them are just fine but if you get a snotty one, look out.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> After what I just experienced, I'd check with Customs and Border Protection with the specifics. If you get it wrong they can confiscate the boat.
> 
> They are not very understanding or flexible either.


Agreed. Back before 9/11 the border was pretty porous, and much easier to cross for both Canadians and Americans. It wasn't uncommon to have people crossing without clearing up here in the wilds of Lake Superior. It's become a lot more difficult now, a small number of the guards take their jobs waaaay too seriously, and no one has a sense of humour anymore.

Definitely follow the rules, and make sure you know what you're doing when importing a boat into either country. Make sure there aren't any known-unknowns with the boat you are dealing with. But importing a boat into Canada is not a difficult task -- just a somewhat expensive one .


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I had friends in that building. Anyone ever tell you, you're a real piece of work.
> 
> After 9/11, boarder security became a greater priority for obvious reasons to everyone but the feeble minded. I hope to hell they never let you in. Actually, you should hope.


You weren't the only one with friends in those buildings and on those planes, so get off your outrage soapbox. 
The border wasn't the problem, and it takes a feebleminded piece of work to think that it was. I guess that is easier to accept than the reality that American flight instructors at American schools trained legal immigrants to become the perpetrators of the most tragic terror attack in American history.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What I have been told by many US brokers, is said Canadian boat needs to be taken north across the border, papers signed, the brought south to the US side, US papers at customs taken care of, and away one goes with their new boat. 

Would assume, if an American keeps said boat in Canada, same would apply. 

Not sure what to say on the Canadian owned boat that has never been to Canada. Would assume sign paperwork down here, and enjoy down this way.

Of course, if this seems to easy, talk to an attorney, or someone with in the appropriate taxing authority office of said state/country or equal.

I will not disCUSS the 9-11 BS, other than to say, like possibly Roosevelt in WWII, more knew what was going to happen that day than one would like to think.

marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> You weren't the only one with friends in those buildings and on those planes, so get off your outrage soapbox.
> The border wasn't the problem, and it takes a feebleminded piece of work to think that it was. I guess that is easier to accept than the reality that American flight instructors at American schools trained legal immigrants to become the perpetrators of the most tragic terror attack in American history.


You are such a piece of trash, which nearly goes without saying around here. I never said anything about those attacks being a border problem, I said the borders have been tighter as a result of those attacks. Which is true.

You are as low as they come. But, you've proven it before. Feel free to take a free swing in response. I hope you suffer the same one day, as you've dealt out, you self righteous (*%&^%*.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Seriously... A thread about selling a boat devolves to name calling?


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> You are such a piece of trash, which nearly goes without saying around here. I never said anything about those attacks being a border problem, I said the borders have been tighter as a result of those attacks. Which is true.
> 
> You are as low as they come. But, you've proven it before. Feel free to take a free swing in response. I hope you suffer the same one day, as you've dealt out, you self righteous (*%&^%*.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Please. Let's stay on topic and stop with the name calling.

This could indeed be read as saying that 9/11 happened because of border issues:

_Nothing against Canadians, it's a border thing, after a few thousand innocent friends were killed._

...whether that was Minnewaska's intent or not. Understood that there is still anger over the event but in this specific instance the name calling is misguided.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> You are such a piece of trash, which nearly goes without saying around here. I never said anything about those attacks being a border problem, I said the borders have been tighter as a result of those attacks. Which is true.
> 
> You are as low as they come. But, you've proven it before. Feel free to take a free swing in response. I hope you suffer the same one day, as you've dealt out, you self righteous (*%&^%*.


 When you decide to detour off the high road, you make sure you get as deep in the mud as you can, don't you?

Thanks for letting me know exactly what you think of me. I appreciate your honesty.

Feel free to block me.


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Our club welcomes Canadians, and 26 of them died in the towers, by Jingo!! 
So yeah, just to make up for it, we murdered 100,000 plus Iraqis who 
had nada to do with it.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Good lord guys, not everything needs to devolve to a PWRG thread.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey - this is MY thread and I say STOP IT.

Anybody would think this was SA.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> Hey - this is MY thread and I say STOP IT.
> 
> Anybody would think this was SA.


and I second the motion.

Any further posts in this thread that touch on border control, tourism ... sorry cheap George W Bush jibe .... terrorism, Iraq or anything that is even vaguely OffTopic will be deleted.

If it happens too much I'll probably throw a hissy fit.

So there.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> What I have been told by many US brokers, is said Canadian boat needs to be taken north across the border, papers signed, the brought south to the US side, US papers at customs taken care of, and away one goes with their new boat.
> 
> Would assume, if an American keeps said boat in Canada, same would apply.
> 
> ...


A canadian boat in the US can be sailed out to international waters and the ownership transferred at that point. No need to go into Canadian waters and get hit with tax and possibly duty. I've done a number of these "deliveries".

Also took a US Fleming 55 from Canada to Michigan and handed the new US owner the papers on US land. There are a number of legal ways around this issue.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Boat poker. Probably for someone like myself, being in the lower salish sea.......it is easier to get to BC than to international waters to change hands. I could see where if one is somewhere else other than where I am per say, international waters is easier. I have heard of that option too. Just did not think about it for where sjb and I are. 

Marty


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, let's say Stephen Harper owns a CA-registered boat sitting in George W. Bush's backyard marina (run by Rick Perry).
Can non-broker, Rick act on behalf of Stephen just to make the sale legitimate, or do we have to bring in licensed broker, Ted Cruz to make everything official?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

thesnort said:


> Okay, let's say Stephen Harper owns a CA-registered boat sitting in George W. Bush's backyard marina (run by Rick Perry).
> Can non-broker, Rick act on behalf of Stephen just to make the sale legitimate, or do we have to bring in licensed broker, Ted Cruz to make everything official?


I would bring in the smackers to negotiate with these clowns personally. Not sure which side of the fence he is on. but I am way positive a better side of the fence no matter how it is sliced. Then again, maybe a wombat back up would help some too. Heard the breath of a wombat can kill..........

Marty


----------

